# Amplificador de señal de radio



## DIZZYMAN (Jun 22, 2006)

Vivo en un lugar en el que las radio emisoras se escuchan con debilidad y por eso un día me pregunte ¿se podrá hacer un amplificador para recepcionar de mejor manera la señal que debiera llegar a la radio de mi casa y hacer que se escuchen mejor las FM?

Bueno eso es espero que me puedan ayudar amigos.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Jun 22, 2006)

Hola DizzyMAN,

Creo que primero debes intentar mejorar la antena de recepción, antes de intentar el amplificador.

Te recomiendo conseguir un cable coaxial o similar y utilizar una antena desde afuera de tu casa, y que la señal llegue a tu radio por el cable coaxial.   Ésto es lo más sencillo.

Hay muchos tipos de antenas que te pueden servir dependiendo de la señal que quieras recibir.

Ojalá y ésto te sirva


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 23, 2006)

El amplificador se señal lo amplifica todo FM+Ruido, si la señal es debil pero de "calidad" al aumentar de nivel se procesa algo mejor, pero si la señal esta en el mismo nivel de ruido te quedas igual.

Lo primero que debes intentar como dnos indica el post de arriba es obtener una buena antena y mejor que sea externa.
La diferencia entre una buena antena y la cutre que lleva es de la noche a la mañana.


----------



## sebas (Jul 18, 2006)

pues mi idea es que debes obtener una antena direccional para asi captar las seniales que desee y ignorar  los ruidos esta antena dirrecional son parecidas a las de tv pues prueba una de estas con varios elementos o deflectores para asi captar las seniales y no los ruidos que pueden provenir de otro lado. y un buen cable para  que la poca senial que recibas llege bien a tu receptor sin que pierda mas


----------



## Alfgu (Jul 19, 2006)

A parte de todo lo dicho, para que no tengas tantos parasitos, es bueno que pongas un condensador de unos 300 nf a modo de filtro antiparasitos, y una antena dipolo tambien es reconmendable, pero como dicen los compañeros mejor fuera porque dentro de tu casa las vigas y demas electrodomesticos pueden hacer de sombra e interferencias.


----------

